# 1968 Super Skeeter boat build into a flats fishing machine



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Here is the paint design I’m thinking about.


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

Good luck with this refurb/rebuild. I'm curious to see how it works out for you. I haven't seen one of these boats in a long time. When I was young they were fairly common.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I like the art work reminds me a little of @paint it black. Are you going to ditch the stick steering and go to tiller. You’ll have fun with that boat


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

No, I want to keep the stick steering. I’m hoping I can get a hydraulic steering but I don’t think anyone makes it.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

just keep in mind the higher you go on the deck, the higher the center of gravity which will reduce the stability of the vessel some.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Steve_Mevers said:


> just keep in mind the higher you go on the deck, the higher the center of gravity which will reduce the stability of the vessel some.


Hey, I don’t think I will have any issues here. Other boats yes.









check this out.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

I also found a company that has stick steering hydraulic. I’ll be installing that soon.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

She is ready to paint now. I just wiped her down with xylene.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey, I’m almost ready to paint but, the polyurethane resin coating I put on is still tacky. I put enough Hardner in the mix to cure. It set up quickly after I rolled it on so that isn’t the issue. Can I put it outside in the hot sun to help it cure quickly?


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Been having issues with the resin being tacky. The manufacture said to sand it down with 80 grit sand paper. I’ll try that tomorrow.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

looks like a submarine.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

In large waves it will torpedo them.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

He oil everyone, here is the latest upgrades to my boat mods. Enjoy


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello everyone, here are some pics of my paint job on my Skeeter boat. The last pic is what I’m shooting for.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

I pulled off the tape and here is what it looks like.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

I get my jack plate tomorrow from BOB’s Machine Shop in Tampa.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Lookin good brother


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Here is the Skeeter logo I just painted.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Here is the Skeeter logo I just painted.
View attachment 184192
View attachment 184193


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Super job Mudd- super!


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Looks awesome, great job!!!

Very cool boat, you’re getting close


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Here is the finished product.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks, I've moved to North Fort Myers Fla. Less expensive here. I've had to stop working on the Skeeter boat during the move. Now, I'm back in full force to get it finished. Here are the things I've added. A new trailer from Tropic Trailer in North Fort Myers, I'm having the motor painted to match the boat, still in progress. Just picked up a Micro Anchor from power pole. Will be getting the adaptor kit ( I'm making that). Bought a Semrad Evo3 12 inch with both chips for Florida from Florida Marine tracks with a transducer (side view). Expensive but worth every dime. I need to mount all these items. I'm going to post price from my phone.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Here are some pics


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Here are more


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Installed my Bobs Machine Shop jack plate system, my radio in the boat, my horn, duel battery for the trolling motor, still have a lot to install before I’m done


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Here are pics of my motor.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

View attachment 196899

View attachment 196898


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Here is some more eye candy for ya.


----------



## mnormand (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey have you been out in your skeeter a bunch? How is that working out? Very detailed work, nice job!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

mudd_minnow said:


> Here are pics of my motor.
> View attachment 196591
> 
> View attachment 196590


Very creative! Nice work and thanks for sharing!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

mudd_minnow said:


> Here is some more eye candy for ya.


Hey Mudd, Is that second picture down supposed to be “eye candy”? 😂


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey guys, Sorry I haven't posted any thing new, I've been in and out of the ER and things. Thanks for the commits and yes all the photos are eye candy. I live in North Fort Myers Fla now in a 55 and older Trailer park called Buccaneers.


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Man sorry to hear about the ER stuff. 
Positive thoughts sent your way, hope you can get on the water soon


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Looks so cool. Great idea with the truck bed ladder rack for a tower. Where did you get it? I'm gonna start looking on craigslist now!


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Finally got my boat on the water after two many set backs.


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

That’s great news, glad to hear!

Boat looks awesome!


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Awesome sir!!!! Likw someone already said it kind of looks like a submarine. Looks great man.


----------



## Nate38 (4 mo ago)

mudd_minnow said:


> Hello everyone, here are some pics of my paint job on my Skeeter boat. The last pic is what I’m shooting for.
> View attachment 184001
> View attachment 184002
> View attachment 184004
> ...


nice!


----------

